

Wakē – The Dawn of Bedroom Robotics - tmitchell
http://luceralabs.com/

======
JoeAltmaier
This could have been about so much more than an alarm clock.

~~~
wrussell
Agreed - and it will be! We've got some exciting plans in to use the alarm
clocks "first app you use every day" advantage to turn our device in to a
platform to consume customized media like headlines, weather, news, email,
etc. If you've got additional ideas, we'd love to hear them.

